# My DIY Sponge filter



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi guys,
I've been trying to make a nice DIY sponge filter for my 5 gal betta tank with 8 shrimp in it. I want to share with you my idea, lol.
I'm just a fish hobbyist keen on positive criticism so if my design is not operable, I'd appreciate your response(s) 
Anyways, 

Materials:
Foam (from Petsmart)
Airtubing and airstone (optional)
Scrap plastic (to act as an anchor for the foam)

Procedure:
Below is the graphical description, structured mainly by a piece of aquarium foam from Petsmart. 
1. A piece of foam from Petsmart was purchased (forgot name/brand, but I'm sure you know what I'm talking about). This piece was then frozen, followed by a hole drilled into it about the diameter of an airstone.
2. A piece of scrap plastic was then obtained, with a hole drilled into that about the diameter of the airtubing.
3. Slide in airstone and airtubing. Put gravel ontop of plastic to prevent foam from moving. Complete!!

So yeah, how is it?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't think this design will work very effectively. Commercial sponge filters will have an uplift tube. This tube is needed to channel the flow of water. That is where the suction through the foam comes from.


----------

